# 1099 box 7 problem



## ran13 (May 18, 2020)

Hi Guys I am new here hope someone can help me . 
I drive for Uber /Lyft and I rent a car I don’t have my own . So the rental company send me this 1099 with box 7 
My question are the amount correct in box 7 ?
Where that amount came from ? 
I been paying them rent for car . 
They didn’t pay me anything 
Why did I received this form ? 
Please if someone had same or similar problem please I would love hear from u guys . 
Thank u .


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Did you pay the EZ pass and traffic violations out of your own pocket? Or did Green Leasing pay them for you?


----------



## ran13 (May 18, 2020)

I paid myself out of my pocket . I mean my money but they paid through there account .


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Okay. 
Did/do you have any debt you owed them?


----------



## ran13 (May 18, 2020)

For example if original car rent 400$ In a week all together w ez pass and violations I was paying 800$



KevinJohnson said:


> Okay.
> Did/do you have any debt you owed them?


 No


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Sorry, Those were my best guesses. Can you call them Monday?


----------



## ran13 (May 18, 2020)

Yes thank u .


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Wait. How many miles did you put on their car/cars?


----------



## ran13 (May 18, 2020)

How it related to miles ? I pay them rent I don't owe anything I am not there employee I just rented a car .

I am thinking may be they made mistake


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

A 1099 can be issued for several reasons. Not just paying someone. It might be related to the miles you put on the vehicle based on the standard mileage deduction. 

Employees receive a W2


----------



## ran13 (May 18, 2020)

Yes I better contact them tomorrow for sure .thank u again have good night


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Hmmm...

do they in any way send you ANY fares or business in any way shape or form?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ran13 said:


> Hi Guys I am new here hope someone can help me .
> I drive for Uber /Lyft and I rent a car I don't have my own . So the rental company send me this 1099 with box 7
> My question are the amount correct in box 7 ?
> Where that amount came from ?
> ...


Your first problem is you paid almost $10,000 for a car in a single year, which you can't even claim to own...as you never will. You basically made an $850/month car payment (ouch) on a vehicle that probably runs about $350/month financed to someone with bad credit.

Your second problem (which might explain part of your first problem), is that you had $715.00 in traffic violations in a single year.

Brah...you're a terrible driver and even worse at managing your finances. You need more than help from UberPeople; you need a lawyer and an accountant.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

What does box 7 on a 1099 mean?
If your *1099*-MISC has an amount in *Box 7* (Nonemployee compensation), the payer did not consider you an employee. Instead, they're treating you as a self-employed worker, also called an independent contractor.May 24, 2019
there would be a figure in box 7 if you owed them any money for any thing that you didn't ., could be excess miles you put on the car.tickets you got while driving the car. additional insurance they had to pay because of the ticket you got while driving the car. your best bet is to call him to find out


----------

